# Friday out of Freeport



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Headed out Friday (if the forecast holds) for beeliners, AJ, Mahi, whatever. I have room for a couple crew as all mine are away for the weekend or busy. Leaving BB around 0630 or so. PM if you would like to go.
Jerry


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Last minute issues have me stuck at port. Thanks for the PMs. Next time.
Jerry


----------

